# Cris Christensen Spectrum 10



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yesterday, I gave MiMi a bath using CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner and it is absolutely the best I have found in 18 years of grooming fluffs. It was so easy to brush and blow dry her after her bath. Other products I have use caused tangles during bathing. She looks like an angel, feel like touching heaven and smells pleasant, but not perfumey.
So, today I used it on my own hair...again the best. My hair is silky and shiny.
I just bought a gallon of each from:Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Sampoo

There is a 10% discount which ends today. 

I know that different hair requires different products, but I highly recommend this...thanks to the SM member who recommended it to me...forgot who, but remember that it was someone with a beauty. Oh, gee...that is everyone, hu?


----------



## TheCaldwells8885 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's awesome! I ordered some last week and I am waiting to receive it. I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just went through my 4th gallons of the shampoo/conditioner - need to get more! Glad it worked so well for you!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Yesterday, I gave MiMi a bath using CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner and it is absolutely the best I have found in 18 years of grooming fluffs. It was so easy to brush and blow dry her after her bath. Other products I have use caused tangles during bathing. She looks like an angel, feel like touching heaven and smells pleasant, but not perfumey.
> So, today I used it on my own hair...again the best. My hair is silky and shiny.
> I just bought a gallon of each from:Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Sampoo
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much i just ordered my bottle cant wait to try it God knows i need some help betweeen My babies coats they are all different and a mission :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I really like the Spectrum 10 products and Dove Go Fresh.


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got some a couple months ago at a AKC show and used it on my mini-doxie and he is so soft. Love that stuff. He gets sensitive skin and hot spots and this worked wonders!!!!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I started using Spectrum 10 on Miko about 3-4 months ago and haven't looked back. I've tried a lot of different shampoos and conditioners over the last few years, and this combo has done the best by far at keeping Miko from tangling between baths.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the CC Day-To-Day on Riley. Love CC Products. :thumbsup:
May have to try the Spectrum 10!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

RileyDC said:


> I use the CC Day-To-Day on Riley. Love CC Products. :thumbsup:
> May have to try the Spectrum 10!!


I hear they are really good for Yorkies.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jazzmalt said:


> I started using Spectrum 10 on Miko about 3-4 months ago and haven't looked back. I've tried a lot of different shampoos and conditioners over the last few years, and this combo has done the best by far at keeping Miko from tangling between baths.



Oh, Miko is so beautiful...I just love a Malt with long flowing hair.:wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Do you need conditioner with the Spectrum 10 Shampoo?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I do use the conditioner as well. I've never given MiMi a bath without using conditioner (she is in long coat.) Another thing I liked about the conditioner is that it didn't make the sink so slippery that the dog almost fell down the drain. As I said, I used it on my own hair and the results were fabulous...no more Matrix Sleek for me.


----------

